

Ask HN: Email from the future. - johnmoore

I read a story not that long a go, about how Google is testing D-Wave 2  quantum computer on verge here is the link.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;6&#x2F;19&#x2F;5824336&#x2F;google-s-quantum-computer-just-flunked-its-first-big-test<p>This got me thinking of quantum computers in general, the next day I came across this story from the New York times about how scientist&#x27;s reported 
finding a reliable way of transferring data by quantum teleportation across 3 metres here is the link.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;05&#x2F;30&#x2F;science&#x2F;scientists-report-finding-reliable-way-to-teleport-data.html<p>This then got me thinking what if you had the quantum computer with the quantum teleportation and where able to send information not across a distance but to the past.<p>So instead of sending a person back in time like back to the future which will be extremely complex you just send 1&#x27;s and 0&#x27;s.<p>The best way to send those 1&#x27;s and 0&#x27;s would be an email.<p>So the earliest you could send it would be 1974 if your father worked for the military or worked at a University. Or when email became popular in 1990&#x27;s.  This means history can only be altered from this time on.<p>What would you send?
======
lauradhamilton
What? If sending emails to the past were possible, we would have seen it
already.

~~~
coryl
OP is having a thought experiment, does not literally believe that he can send
email back in time.

------
lifeisstillgood
I have thought about this (well not specifically email but the thought
experiment) and come to the conclusion it probably would not matter.

I was in Demon Internet from 97 to 02 and had several opportunities to just
jump and start on my own. Perhaps with the right push I would have. But I am
not sure an email (or more convincing in-person visit) would be the right push

I am not a natural entrepreneur - I am pushing myself to do this, and my
younger self did not jump because of a raft of issues - not lack of knowledge
that such things were possible

I am a little envious of today's post grads, in a world that almost expects
them to go to SC and run a startup - and they are jealous of me having been in
it when it was simple and easy.

Neither of us are right. And messages from the future should not change our
personalities or our decisions anymore than non-temporally challenged advice
from trusted friends

~~~
johnmoore
But you could send yourself, the lottery numbers and become rich so you
wouldn't need to startup a company.

